# Blue ray metallic/Berlin blue metallic



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

armyofpunk said:


> I am not able to find a spray can of blue ray metallic to paint some interior pieces.



Sent you a pm


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

armyofpunk said:


> I am not able to find a spray can of blue ray metallic to paint some interior pieces.
> 
> Is there another blue color that will look close to the exterior color.?
> 
> ...


Here is your explanation as to why: Blue Ray Metallic paint code


----------



## armyofpunk (Mar 29, 2018)

Cruzen18 said:


> Sent you a pm


Thanks for the link!


Blasirl said:


> Here is your explanation as to why: Blue Ray Metallic paint code


Thanks for the post, I had seen that but unable to find Berlin blue metallic either...

But I found a similar color that works perfectly.

Thanks for the help!



Sent from my XT1710-02 using Tapatalk


----------

